# Bixby Maxfire 115 troubleshooting



## alexismyboy (Jun 3, 2016)

My Bixby is over 10 years old and has served me well; I love it.   However, this spring, just before shutting down it started to act odd; 
Conditions as occured In sequence as best I can recall:
1.  touchpad no longer responding; The stove was operating on setting 1; touchpad was unresponsive to other settings or to off button.
2.  To shut down, unit was unplugged. 
3.  Plugged unit back in; unit cycles and starts up at setting one.(still locked on setting `1)
4.  Unit heats up to operating temperature
5.  Unit then goes into ash dump cycle.
6.  following ash dump cycle it reignites and repeats ash dump following heating to temperature.
7.  Repeats 6 until unplugged.  

is the mother board bad, igniter board bad,  touchpad bad, or a sensor(s) bad? 
I do not have an updated operating software or the cable to program it.  
The local stove shop that supported Bixby went belly up about 5 years ago. 

I have a used machine that I purchased for parts  last year; it was "operating" however when I p;lugged it in once I got it home it never cycled off....  so I dont know if the motherboard is bad on that one.

Any advice is most welcomed! 
Please!


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear of your issues with the Bixby.  The best one to answer questions is Bioburner.  May be a day or two before he shows up as many of us or off doing warm weather activities.  He owns one and has worked on others...

Parts are still available http://www.dndfarmsupply.com/bixby-stove-parts.html

PS  Manual if you can't find yours!  https://www.bixbystoveparts.com/pdf/2654b9ba20600fd5d36a03beb0d03e88Owner_Manual_115_2020866_Rev.pdf

Have you done any troubleshooting?  Exhaust thermocouple comes to mind...


----------



## rona (Jun 4, 2016)

alexismyboy said:


> My Bixby is over 10 years old and has served me well; I love it.   However, this spring, just before shutting down it started to act odd;
> Conditions as occured In sequence as best I can recall:
> 1.  touchpad no longer responding; The stove was operating on setting 1; touchpad was unresponsive to other settings or to off button.
> 2.  To shut down, unit was unplugged.
> ...


 Just to clear the air try this. Unplug the machine so it can reboot itself .  then plug it in. It should cycle a couple times and the lights flicker left to right and back and forth then stop. Now push on and one. This should start the machine. Once it is running it should keep running even on one. If it shuts off the thermos coupler wire may have become dislodged from the board, That is a weak spot on the machine. Look at the stiff brown wire with a flag on it. It should be plugged into  the main or large board upper right corner of it. You can bend that wire so it applies pressure and stays hooked in place.  If the lights flicker 1 through 8 I would say the touch pad is good. The board could have gone bad. I would try the other board you have from your spare stove and see what happens. You should be able to determine if the original board is bad or if your touch pad is bad. Normally a touchpad isn't a problem.  The board can be rebuilt with weak points repaired or updated and new software installed. I sell the cable and new software but if the board is damaged  you would be better off having the board rebuilt and new software installed  because trying to install new software won't work with a damaged board.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry rona, forgot you were a Bixby owner/user too!  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bioburner (Jun 5, 2016)

If you need some pictures of the thermal sensor or other leave me a PM. As Ron said that is weak link with its poorly locking coupler. My stove is in need of a newer feed motor


----------



## rona (Jun 7, 2016)

Bioburner said:


> If you need some pictures of the thermal sensor or other leave me a PM. As Ron said that is weak link with its poorly locking coupler. My stove is in need of a newer feed motor


If you look on E-Bay there is usually a high priced feeder wheel motor and a cheaper one.  The cheaper one works just as well as the higher priced one. Just make sure the rpms are the same


----------



## Bioburner (Jun 7, 2016)

rona said:


> If you look on E-Bay there is usually a high priced feeder wheel motor and a cheaper one.  The cheaper one works just as well as the higher priced one. Just make sure the rpms are the same


Probably a project for Friday when the temps outside go into the 90's


----------



## rona (Jun 8, 2016)

Bioburner said:


> Probably a project for Friday when the temps outside go into the 90's


 Yeah put the large window AC in  Monday and planning on going fishing for a couple weeks in the Alex area from the 13th to 27th   Probably sit on Minnewaska  for a day or two then go to Fergus Falls to Wall Lake for a day or two.


----------



## Bioburner (Jun 8, 2016)

If we don't get any rain things are going to be pretty crispy around here. Going to be a rib cookoff in Alex weekend after next.  Just a short drive to town and could see stress in the crops.


----------



## rona (Jun 8, 2016)

Bioburner said:


> If we don't get any rain things are going to be pretty crispy around here. Going to be a rib cookoff in Alex weekend after next.  Just a short drive to town and could see stress in the crops.


  Must be dryer up there. But if I remember right isn't there a lot of irrigation up your way?


----------



## Bioburner (Jun 8, 2016)

If you go online you can check the drought monitor. We are in a fairily small area. Yes there is some irrigation but almost no new systems with the crop prices being low.


----------



## rona (Jun 9, 2016)

Bioburner said:


> If you go online you can check the drought monitor. We are in a fairily small area. Yes there is some irrigation but almost no new systems with the crop prices being low.


I went to a lake by Alexandria  for crappie fishing early this spring and was surprised at the tiling being done on the way.


----------



## Bioburner (Jun 9, 2016)

Trying to get ahead of the inland waters buffer zone rules.


----------



## blume98 (Jun 12, 2016)

alexismyboy said:


> My Bixby is over 10 years old and has served me well; I love it.   However, this spring, just before shutting down it started to act odd;
> Conditions as occured In sequence as best I can recall:
> 1.  touchpad no longer responding; The stove was operating on setting 1; touchpad was unresponsive to other settings or to off button.
> 2.  To shut down, unit was unplugged.
> ...


----------



## blume98 (Jun 12, 2016)

call 7177765237 my be able to help


----------



## blume98 (Jun 12, 2016)

alexismyboy said:


> My Bixby is over 10 years old and has served me well; I love it.   However, this spring, just before shutting down it started to act odd;
> Conditions as occured In sequence as best I can recall:
> 1.  touchpad no longer responding; The stove was operating on setting 1; touchpad was unresponsive to other settings or to off button.
> 2.  To shut down, unit was unplugged.
> ...


talked with expert, probably from a power surge or static discharge, recommends sending in for repair, call me for info 7177765237


----------



## alexismyboy (Aug 12, 2016)

rona said:


> Just to clear the air try this. Unplug the machine so it can reboot itself .  then plug it in. It should cycle a couple times and the lights flicker left to right and back and forth then stop. Now push on and one. This should start the machine. Once it is running it should keep running even on one. If it shuts off the thermos coupler wire may have become dislodged from the board, That is a weak spot on the machine. Look at the stiff brown wire with a flag on it. It should be plugged into  the main or large board upper right corner of it. You can bend that wire so it applies pressure and stays hooked in place.  If the lights flicker 1 through 8 I would say the touch pad is good. The board could have gone bad. I would try the other board you have from your spare stove and see what happens. You should be able to determine if the original board is bad or if your touch pad is bad. Normally a touchpad isn't a problem.  The board can be rebuilt with weak points repaired or updated and new software installed. I sell the cable and new software but if the board is damaged  you would be better off having the board rebuilt and new software installed  because trying to install new software won't work with a damaged board.





RONA, Thank you for your input; I replaced the thermocoupler a couple of years ago and it seem sto work fine tunitl this recent incident.
On aohter board, you indicated you might have the cable and software to update my Bixby Maxfiire  is that still available?


----------



## Nessguy (Oct 3, 2016)

I am having issues with my bixby stove. We have had it for 7 years and now the stove wont ignite. Just replaced the right igniter last winter and the left igniter the year prior. 
Now the light is blinking stating the left igniter failed, really?? 
I have seen it fire up with 1 igniter but it wont now.Any thoughts??
It has been thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## rona (Oct 3, 2016)

If you bought those ceramic igniters they sometimes don't last very long. There is metal igniters available from a dealer named Ralph Blume. They cost more but will last a long time.


----------



## Nessguy (Oct 3, 2016)

rona said:


> If you bought those ceramic igniters they sometimes don't last very long. There is metal igniters available from a dealer named Ralph Blume. They cost more but will last a long time.



How do I get in touch with Ralph Blume?


----------



## Nessguy (Oct 3, 2016)

How do I get in touch with Ralph?


----------



## rona (Oct 3, 2016)

Nessguy said:


> How do I get in touch with Ralph?


blume@pa.net     Ralph is his first name
mobile phone  717 448 9271
home 717 776 5237
  Been gone since this morning so thats why I was late and helping you.  Sometimes the control board will go bad and cause problems  with premature igniter failures.  But you can manually start it with pellets and gel starter  or soak the pellets in alcohol. and put a small amount in the pot after it opens and closes then remove the ash bucket and using a common butane torch reach under the pot with it and you can light the pellets from the bottom of the pot.
 In the winter I start the stove once and usually it will keep running for up to 3 weeks before I shut down to clean it. It wiil start easy using some pellets that were soaked in alcohol and lite as I described. Once it is burning I will pour in corn into the hopper and  of course you can empty the ash bucket as needed.  my e-mail is rahfanderson@outlook.com  if you have any questions.


----------



## alexismyboy (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi all,  
Well I have been given some excellent support by Rona and another Bixby person.  Motherboard checked out.  replaced the old touchpad; had to reverse the ribbon cable to correct challenges encountered -  THANK YOU Peter  then I tested it. Seemed to work fine  Finalized install by installing the touchpad on the cover and reinstalled the unit to vent stacks etc.  The unit appears to fire up when I hit the ON button but NO LIGHTS on the touchpad (the touchpad lights do work, but only when I had the ribbon reversed).  Cant shut it off usting touchpad - had to unplug.   I am completely out of ideas on how to address.   It is almost fixed.  Do you think it could be the thermocoupler?  or the Ribbon cable being bad? or perhaps the new touchpad is bad?  Any ideas would be welcomed....I am simply stumped (and not very electrical adept)/  
Thank you for your support.


----------



## rona (Nov 21, 2016)

alexismyboy said:


> Hi all,
> Well I have been given some excellent support by Rona and another Bixby person.  Motherboard checked out.  replaced the old touchpad; had to reverse the ribbon cable to correct challenges encountered -  THANK YOU Peter  then I tested it. Seemed to work fine  Finalized install by installing the touchpad on the cover and reinstalled the unit to vent stacks etc.  The unit appears to fire up when I hit the ON button but NO LIGHTS on the touchpad (the touchpad lights do work, but only when I had the ribbon reversed).  Cant shut it off usting touchpad - had to unplug.   I am completely out of ideas on how to address.   It is almost fixed.  Do you think it could be the thermocoupler?  or the Ribbon cable being bad? or perhaps the new touchpad is bad?  Any ideas would be welcomed....I am simply stumped (and not very electrical adept)/
> Thank you for your support.


  I wonder if something got damaged when you put the ribbon cable on backwards?   I  never had anything happen like what you have experienced so am learning just by listening or reading. I have replaced the touch pad a couple times in the stoves I have repaired but  its not a normal occurrence. I guess I got lucky with the ribbon problem.  I suspect the lesson I learned is to mark the ribbon and control board with a magic marker to identify how to connect it correctly.


----------



## John56029 (Oct 24, 2017)

rona said:


> Just to clear the air try this. Unplug the machine so it can reboot itself .  then plug it in. It should cycle a couple times and the lights flicker left to right and back and forth then stop. Now push on and one. This should start the machine. ...



Thank you Rona! I have been troubleshooting my bixby and I have found a few of your threads very helpful. Now the house is toasty.


----------



## Brenda Rowland (Feb 16, 2019)

Ok my stove turns on and runs but will not do a flame.how can i get to light and what are the Settings suppose be.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2019)

Brenda is this stove new to you? Stove if turned on should start the exhaust fan then start the feed, then after its got some fuel in the pot should start the ignition sequence of starting the air pump to the ignitors then the ignitors should start heating  Now if the exhaust system does not trip the vacuum switch for couple reasons it won't go any further 
Wish I had a manual to forward but I am 1600 miles from home


----------



## Brenda Rowland (Feb 16, 2019)

Bioburner said:


> Brenda is this stove new to you? Stove if turned on should start the exhaust fan then start the feed, then after its got some fuel in the pot should start the ignition sequence of starting the air pump to the ignitors then the ignitors should start heating  Now if the exhaust system does not trip the vacuum switch for couple reasons it won't go any further
> Wish I had a manual to forward but I am 1600 miles from home


I brought it off a friend of mine so i have no book to it. The fan kick on bit drop pelleta and everything just wont lite pellets


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/801244/Bixby-Energy-Maxfire.html#manual https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1038958/Bixby-Energy-Maxfire.html#manual


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2019)

If not getting smoke in two minutes it's down to either bad ignitors or pressure pump. This stove is very hard to light manually and my method is for very experienced.
Didn't your friend show you how to get it going or  at least show it working?


----------



## Brenda Rowland (Feb 16, 2019)

Bioburner said:


> If not getting smoke in two minutes it's down to either bad ignitors or pressure pump. This stove is very hard to light manually and my method is for very experienced.
> Didn't your friend show you how to get it going or  at least show it working?


No she didnt they had it in storeage. It doesnt smoke at all i tried lite by hand and nothing.


----------



## Pelletpowered (Feb 18, 2019)

Brenda Rowland said:


> No she didnt they had it in storeage. It doesnt smoke at all i tried lite by hand and nothing.


It sounds like both igniters are broken.  My igniters don't work either.  I bought a Wagner heat gun which I use to light mine.  to light, turn on the stove and wait for air compressor to turn on (about a minute or so in, you'll hear it.).  This is when the stove expects to be lit.  Then, open door to stove, hold in metal door button so that the stove thinks it is closed and put heat gun in burn pot - all the way in.  Unfortunately,  you will have smoke.  Also, you will have to loosen screws that hold deflector plate to the burn deck so you can push it out of the way.   Pellets will ignite.  Remove heat gun, re position deflector shield which should still be cool to the touch and close door.  This may take a few times to perfect.  sometimes, the pellets do not stay lit on the first try.  That's ok, just follow the steps again.  You don't have to re light the stove, just open the door and re light.  As long as there is visible a flame, no matter how small, the stove should fully engage and operate.   By the way, when re positioning the deflector shield, it should be dead center of the burn pot.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 18, 2019)

Buy a bottle of hand sanitizer take a handful of pellets and put in an old coffee can or jar pour in some sanitizer (enough to coat the pellets)and shake vigorously, pour into burnpot an light with a tourch close door


----------



## Plumberman1953 (Feb 15, 2020)

Bioburner said:


> If you need some pictures of the thermal sensor or other leave me a PM. As Ron said that is weak link with its poorly locking coupler. My stove is in need of a newer feed motor


What does the feed monitor do.Can I get a picture of it. Thanks Bob


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 15, 2020)

It turns the auger which feed pellets into the burn pot
https://www.dndfarmsupply.com/fewhmoforma1.html


----------



## KVK0711 (Nov 2, 2021)

Greetings Bixbie Stove experts - 

I cleaned the Max 110 and prepared for this heating season, just like the past 13+ years, but now the touchpad is "stuck" on max high heat.  No issues from last heating season, gave it an end of season clean and unplugged it till this past weekend, so no power surges.  My field laptop that i used in the past to monitor the stove has bit the dust, so i can't tell what's happening under the hood.  Any suggestions for a USB - RS232 cable adapter to works with Win 10??  The touchpad heat adjustment arrows are not responding although the on and off switch is operational.

I'm adjusting the fan speed and feed rate with fine tune adjustments, and stove is "normal" except the touch pad is lite up like a Christmas tree.  Any advice is most welcome...at the moment, my plan to let it be and keep both eyes open.

Thank you - Kevin


----------

